# Marion Out Next 3 Games



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Out at least three games with a sprained left knee. Will be re-evaluated after that. 

Expect Carter, Crowder, and Murphy to take some of those minutes. My biggest concern would be losing his rebounding and defense. The scoring might actually go up w/ Crowder and Carter in the game.

http://dallas.sbnation.com/dallas-mavericks/2012/11/6/3610220/shawn-marion-injury-dallas-mavericks-mcl


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Will they resign Curry to a 10-day?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Hope he comes back soon. Three game slide since he's been out.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Hope he comes back soon. Three game slide since he's been out.


You never realize how important your best defender is until he misses a few games.


----------

